# Info on pursuing being a chef



## cookiebe1 (Jan 19, 2007)

I am presently considering persuing a career in Culinary Art. I would like some feedback from some on the Chefs. I would like to know what type of training you've had, If you started out making the big bucks, what is your current job, and what type of hours you work.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to Cheftalk. You would get a quicker response if you post this in the Culinary Schools forum no one will think to look for it here. Mezzaluna may see it and move it for you. You are welcome to come back here and tell us a little about you.

Rgds Rook


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

AAS Culinary arts from The Cooking & Hospitality Institute of Chicago.
1 year line experience from T.G.I.Friday's
1.5 years line/banquet experience from Marriott Hotels.

I have not known of any culinary graduate that started making the "big bucks" immediately after graduation unless they had prior chef experience.

You might be surprised at just how small line cook positions pay, or even more, at how small some Exec/Sous Chef positions pay when compared to the years of experience it takes to hold such a title.

This does not mean that there aren't some very nice paying positions available, just nobody ever starts off at the top.

I am employed with Marriott Hotels & Resorts as a line/banquet cook; occasionally I work the dish machine when the hotel is in dire need of help.

I am also a student working on my BA in Hospitality Management, as I felt my AAS in Culinary was not going to take me as far as I had hoped.

Full time schedule: 5-6 days/week; 4-Close (We close at 11:00, depending on how busy we were, we might get out at 11:30 pm or sometimes 1:00 am)

Part Time schedule: 2-4 days/week; 4-Close

I am currently on a part time schedule due to school.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You read my mind, Rook! 

Welcome, Cookiebe1. We hope you spend some time here and see what you can soak up from reading earlier threads as well as posting new questions. I think this question has been asked at least once before.... 

Mezzaluna


----------



## asnutter (Jan 26, 2007)

Pursuing Master's degree at IUP
BA in Hospitality Admin. Robert Morris U, Pittsburgh,PA
AST Pa Culinary Institute, Pittsburgh, PA
Training in Paris, France
worked in a pizza shop, 1 year...(8-10 hrs/week-hourly)
worked for small restaurants, hotels, and catering facilities, 3 years...(40-60hrs/week-hourly)
worked for Westin Hotels/Resorts, 4 years...(40-55 hrs/week-hourly)
Allegheny Country Club, Sewickley, PA, 7 years...(45-70 hrs/wk, hourly/salary)
Pa Culinary Institute, chef instructor, 9 years (40 hrs/wk-salary)
IUP Academy of Culinary Arts, chef instructor, August 06-present...(40-50 hrs/week-salary)
Still have not made the big bucks...(there's more to happiness than just $$$)
I now have summers off, a month off during the december holidays, spring break off, weekends off, evenings off, holidays off...
so...you see...there can be more to hapiness than just money...
Best of luck!!!


----------

